# من الآكل خرج أكلٌ ومن الجافي حلاوة (قضاة 14: 14)



## mazenlabeeb (3 فبراير 2011)

كانت هذه أحجية شمشون لأعدائه بعد أن قتل أسداً ثم عاد بعد حين فوجد في جوفه عسلاً، أخذ منه وأكل. والسؤال هو: هل من الممكن أن يخرج من الآكل القاسي (الأسد المفترس) طعام وحلاوة، هل تُخرج الظروف القاسية والأزمات الصعبة بركة لنا؟

وللإجابة نقول: ألم يستخدم الرب وضع يوسف في السجن (مظلوماً) ليخرج بعدها ويكون ثانياً في المملكة بعد فرعون! ألم يقل لإخوته الذين باعوه عبداً "*أنتم قصدتم لي شرّاً والرب قصد به خيراً... ليحيي شعباً كثيراً*" (تك50: 20) ألم يحول الرب المياه المرّة الى عذبة... ألم يحول سجن بولس وسيلا الى مكان للصلاة والتسبيح فكان نتيجتها خلاص السجان مع أهل بيته....إن حضور الله يغيّر كل شيء. ألا نرى أن الرب يريد أن يحوّلنا الى مصلّين، نختبر قوّة عمله في العاصفة.

وفي كل هذا يصقل الرب ايماننا، ومن بوتقة التجربة يخرجنا، لذا فلننتظر الرب ولا نفشل، وليكن للصبر فينا عمله التام.​
ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله. (رومية 8 : 28)​​

*من تأملات القس يوسف شاهين
راعي الكنيسة المعمدانية في بيت لحم*


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

> *ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله. (رومية 8 : 28)*​


*ميرسى ايه معزيه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدااا
شكرا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

